# What’s the price of LP in your area now, the first week of 2018



## WiscWoody (Jan 5, 2018)

I checked on the price of LP for here in northern Wisconsin today figuring it might be high with the long arctic cold we have had up here and the cold all around the nation spare the west coast and they said with a 250 gallon minimum fill the price is now $1.65/g. I read that LP reserves are at a 4 year low this winter as exports were higher last year and they warned that it could be bad if farmers used a lot of LP drying crops and we had a cold winter. Apparently the farmers didn’t use a lot this last harvest as I think $1.65/g is petty typical for a winter price.


----------



## 49er (Jan 5, 2018)

It's averaging about $2.50 a gallon in our area.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Last I checked about a week ago it was $1.55/gal with no minimum fill crap.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2018)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Last I checked about a week ago it was $1.55/gal with no minimum fill crap.


Yeah we can’t complain here in the Midwest can we? With the wood stove going all winter long I can get by with filling my 500 gallon tank once a year during the summer when LP is cheapest. Not last summer but the summer before, 2016 I paid $0.75 a gallon, a deal!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2018)

same here, I remember when you paid that.  It's when I paid $0.99/gal.  We average between 10-12 gallons of LP a month over the year between top-offs.  We have the LP furnace, drier and water heater.


----------



## Texas123 (Jan 7, 2018)

Propane down here is $2.35 for a fill.


----------



## blades (Jan 7, 2018)

Paid $1.69 /gal tail end of Nov. Lomira / mayville area of WI.  Local co-op a couple cents cheaper.


----------



## uncndl1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Texas123 said:


> Propane down here is $2.35 for a fill.


We fill our Tank once a year or so
We own our tank and just had a fill:
02-16-2018
      55.2 gallons $1.799/gal
We can use whoever we want but haven't shopped for prices.
Ballston Spa, NY 12020

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 2, 2018)

uncndl1 said:


> We fill our Tank once a year or so
> We own our tank and just had a fill:
> 02-16-2018
> 55.2 gallons $1.799/gal
> ...


That’s a good price considering your in NY as it seems the prices for LP in the east are quite high and also considering you only got 55 gallons. The gas companies here won’t even stop to fill you here unless you buy at least 200 gallons for 500 gallon tank, the tank I have here. I own my tank too, I bought it when the gas company I had back then got bent out of shape that I wasn’t using enough gas for them to lease it to me for a buck a year since I was heating mostly with wood..... so I said, ok and I bought the damned thing.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 5, 2018)

$1.79/gal NW Wisconsin


----------



## johnny1720 (Apr 9, 2018)

I just called today to get my tank filled, $3.79 per gallon plus a delivery fee.   

I can get my gas grill propane tank filled for $1.75 per gallon.  Is there anyway I can plumb a 100 # gas grill tank into my tankless water heater.


----------

